# HR24: A Problem has been detected in the storage device



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

Got this on screen error on my HR24:


A Problem has been detected in the storage device

This may be a simple initialization error or a critical error.


I rebooted twice (soft), and once with a hard pull the plug.
Hard drive made some unusual sounds.

Venturing to guess the hard disk crashed?


I have the projection plan, but still stinks.

Any ideas short of calling and getting a replacement sent?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If it doesn't even try to fix the drive... sorry to tell you it's toast.


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If it doesn't even try to fix the drive... sorry to tell you it's toast.


Oh well, I just wish it happened on Monday not right before the weekend.

Couple quick questions&#8230;

1)	If I have the protection plan, they should swap out without a contract extension, correct?

2)	What is more common for w/ protection plan, send a tech or mail the receiver?

3)	What's the 2013 most common model? Back when I got these, HR24's were a crap shoot, but these days are they standard, or is there a newer model excluding the genie? I use component-> sling box, HDMI-> TV, Digital Optical -> Audio receiver, so any replacement for me would require component and Digital optical.

Hate it when this happens, appreciate the help


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

StangGT909 said:


> Oh well, I just wish it happened on Monday not right before the weekend.
> 
> Couple quick questions&#8230;
> 
> ...


Answered my own questions
1) No contract extension
2) Send via FedEx
3) No info

Kind of bummed, I'd drive to my local contractor office and swap it out, ... I don't want to be without my receiver until next week. 3 business days not counting the weekend... that's kind of bogus. I'm not usually a Comcast fan, but at least you can drive to their office and swap out immediately. I don't think it's acceptable to leave a customer hanging on a Thursday until next week, Tuesday or so. Any suggestions? Is it too much to ask to have my bill pro-rated while it's out? It's more the principle than the $, just stinks!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

your outage will not affect any other customer .. so, signal is still broadcasting 24/7: if all IRDs will go down,the company still getting their money
if you feel you pay for nothing, discuss with them some sort of compensation


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

You could stang on down to Bestbuy and pick up an external. That might get you up and running.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

A friend of mine who knew his HDD was sick has been limping along with it for over a year. He ran the extensive diagnostics and formatting routines and afterwords it still had lots of errors but didn't seem to affect operation.

Meanwhile, he got the new software (66d). Apparently, this new software runs a dish scan every time the receiver is restarted or switched on from a power loss. He was grumbling to me that it now takes OVER AN HOUR for it to go online.

Bottom line: There are probably LOTS AND LOTS of DVR's with sick HDD's that have been that way for a long time but their users never knew because they never ran the extensive HDD test before. I bet DirecTV's CSR's are getting all kinds of calls about this from concerned users...

PS: My frazzled friend is finally going to break down and get a new drive for it. :dance:


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

All new software downloads run the disk checks as part of startup.


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

Called DTV: Thursday
Received new box: Monday.
Received a Refurb HR24. I'm OK with that.

During the activation process, the CSR was pretty clueless...she had me test 2 channels, test a recording, etc. Then she was about to hang up and I said wait, let's test a recording to the other room via MRV.
Good call, because it didn't work. Checked the HR, no network connectivity. Should be a simple connect. She did the generic "reset your router!" thing, and not change anything on the DVR. It still didn't work.
I said it has the wrong IP address, no gateway/DNS, can I just copy the settings from my other receiver? She said no, we're going to have to set up a service call. I said, I've been inconvenienced since last week without a TV in my living room, I'm not taking off work for a guy to come out and connect me to the internet. Can we troubleshoot this over the phone? She said no, we've exhausted all that I can do. I said we haven't tried ANYTHING! She got short with me and said I'm transferring you to set up a service call. So let me get this straight, on Thursday when I wanted a technician (I have the darn protection plan) so I'd have TV over the weekend, I couldn't get a service call (receivers sent by mail) but you're willing to send a technician to connect it to the internet? Crazy!!?!?!
While they were transferring me, I simply rebooted the receiver, during reboot a less usefu tech came to schedule the service, when the receiving came up, it worked, no issues. That's it.
I'm a little disgusted with their lack of willing to troubleshoot something so simple, and to just give up and send a technician. Especially considering all you had to do is reboot the receiver.
........ it all ended well, but I'm a little surprised on the level of service.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

StangGT909 said:


> Oh well, I just wish it happened on Monday not right before the weekend.
> 
> Couple quick questions&#8230;
> 
> 1) If I have the protection plan, they should swap out without a contract extension, correct?


They will swap out without a contract extension regardless of whether you have the protection plan.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

raott said:


> They will swap out without a contract extension regardless of whether you have the protection plan.


Famous last words!

Be sure to call in a day or two later and ask what (if any) your commitment date is. You might get a surprise.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> Famous last words!
> 
> Be sure to call in a day or two later and ask what (if any) your commitment date is. You might get a surprise.


I'll rephrase. They are not suppose to give you a new commitment for a receiver swap even if you do not have the PP.

The "system glitch" that lasted for years that caused that issue was supposively fixed.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

No they just replaced 3 of my 7 receivers and well i have a new commitment date and I have the protection plan. Need to call in.


----------



## tmtech (Sep 24, 2009)

How do you run the disk diagnostics? Is that something a customer can do?


----------



## ikoniq (Sep 8, 2012)

In my experience, I've found some SRs will run through the wrong process to replace IRDs, instead of performing a normal replacement they'll process it as an upgrade, which makes for a nasty surprise on the customer's end.

EDIT: I've got a cold, I'm on Sudafed, DayQuil, and all hopped up on caffeine. I messed a couple words up and now I feel bad.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tmtech said:


> How do you run the disk diagnostics? Is that something a customer can do?


Run the Built in Self-test (BIST) to try and repair your hard drive. To run the hard drive checks, please follow these steps:

* Reboot DVR via red button inside card door.
* When you see "Running receiver self-check" press select
* You will see "Entering Diagnostics Mode..."
* Select Advanced Tests Menu -> Hard Drive utilities -> Short Smart test

You can also run the file test, and the DVR can sometimes repair a bad file report.


----------



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

This is exactly what happened to me yesterday. Only hope, unless you want to install your own new hard drive, is to activate your protection plan. My new unit will be here Friday. No new commitment.


----------

